# My new top Bar Hive



## ♥Faerie♥ (May 16, 2011)

Hope this pic works, this is my top bar hive we built ourselves, just installed my first bees in it yesterday. It seems like they are doing well, I am a novice, so I hope I learn a lot on this forum!


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

The hive looks nicely built. How long is it? The image is small, so it's hard to see details. How is the stand constructed?

Adam


----------

